# Interior Shots



## NorthernILPlwr (Oct 20, 2006)

Well I figured i'd jump on the "pictures" bandwagon. So lets see some shots of your interior. Wheres your plow control, light controls, cb's. Lets see them guys. Im actually in the process of making my light controls but I will eventually have some pics of my truck and the interior as well.


----------



## gmcsierra1500 (Jan 23, 2006)

*my switch panel*

my custom made switch panel


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

Thats nice !!!


----------



## Embalmer (Dec 30, 2004)

heres mine again. cobra cb mounted to the 4X4 shifter housing, code 3 6 function switch box.


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Nice switches gmcsierra1500.


----------



## Ocean Side (Feb 26, 2006)

gmcsierra1500;348180 said:


> my custom made switch panel


That is a great custom switch plate!


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

Here is on, i'll go and take a more updated shot in a bit


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

what kind of GPS is that and how do you like it??


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

Its a lowrance iway 500c probably the best on the market. External antenna is a good idea though.


----------



## mcwlandscaping (Sep 8, 2005)

lodogg89;348747 said:


> Its a lowrance iway 500c probably the best on the market. External antenna is a good idea though.


thanks! just looked it up and it seems like a very nice unit!


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Guys out there with standards, what do you think about a plow control mounted to the shift stick? Any one tried it?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

This thread needs more pics! haha

Heres mine, I know its a bit dirty but oh well.


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

MCW, shop around, i think i got mine for around 500.00 or so plus 100.00 mail in rebate. Also here is a shot of my spreader controller. Im working on custom fitting it into the dash.


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

stroker79;348758 said:


> This thread needs more pics! haha
> 
> Heres mine, I know its a bit dirty but oh well.


Is that a Passport's smartcord plugged in there left of the phone!? If so, good choice in radar detectors!


----------



## lodogg89 (Jul 8, 2006)

it looks like a cell phone charger, good choice in cell phone chargers


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

PLM-1;348807 said:


> Is that a Passport's smartcord plugged in there left of the phone!? If so, good choice in radar detectors!


Yup! it hasnt let me down yet, and i have put it to good use!



lodogg89;348810 said:


> it looks like a cell phone charger, good choice in cell phone chargers


Haha, it works great too!


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

Here is my control box and controls for plow Up/down, plow left/right, Dump up/down.

There is a brake controller, but for some reason I took this shot while I had it out when I was rewiring everything.


----------



## itsgottobegreen (Mar 31, 2004)

here are the controls for the under tailgate spreader. The last switch on the control box acivates it.


----------



## PLM-1 (Nov 29, 2004)

stroker79;348843 said:


> Yup! it hasnt let me down yet, and i have put it to good use!
> 
> Haha, it works great too!


I have a regular 8500 and an 8500 X50 ... They do work wonders!


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

Heres my operators seat, minus the rest of the crew cab


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

^^^^I like that scanner. I have the same one that has yet to make its way into my truck. What antenna do you use? and where is it?


----------



## kemmer (Dec 5, 2003)

its a glass mount mounted on the rear window


----------



## QCS (Jan 25, 2006)

Here's my interior of my Ford. I made the center console to accomadate file folders and storage.....


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Is your Ford a mid-90's era?


----------



## Plow Dude (Jan 21, 2005)

*My Plow Truck Interiors*

First pic is the plow control for my 97' Ram. The Second pic is the controls for the salt spreader for the 97, which I actually had replaced bran new today. Third pic is just the control for the Fisher plow in 05' Ram, no spreader on this truck.


----------



## QCS (Jan 25, 2006)

FordisTough,

My truck is a 1994 Ford F250 Super Duty 4x4 with 351, 8' Boss Super Duty plow, Snow Ex 575 Mini Pro Spreader.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Well I finally got some pictures of where I mounted my switches!

Here they are with the parking/headlights lights off










Here they are with my parking/headlights on










And here is with the parking/headlights on and one of the switches on (Its a little bit brighter with the switch flipped up)










The reason the first switch has a much dimmer light on it is that I acidentally slipped with the 12 volt wire and overpowered the LED. The switches are hooked up to a relay board that I made that has a fuse block, relays and terminal strip so whenever I want to hook up a new circut, all I have to do is screw in the positive terminal of whatever im hooking up to the terminal strip. Its a really cool system.


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

Here's a thread for mine: http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=38874


----------



## zman9119 (Oct 3, 2004)

stroker79;359509 said:


> Well I finally got some pictures of where I mounted my switches!
> 
> Here they are with the parking/headlights lights off
> The reason the first switch has a much dimmer light on it is that I acidentally slipped with the 12 volt wire and overpowered the LED. The switches are hooked up to a relay board that I made that has a fuse block, relays and terminal strip so whenever I want to hook up a new circut, all I have to do is screw in the positive terminal of whatever im hooking up to the terminal strip. Its a really cool system.


You have any pics of that (relay board)?

.mz


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

zman9119;359571 said:


> You have any pics of that (relay board)?
> 
> .mz


I knew someone would ask only because I forgot to get pictures of it. I will get some tomorrow. I wish I would have taken some pictures of it when it was out of the dash because its not going to look as pretty as it did. but anyway, ill post up tomorrow


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy (Dec 22, 2003)

stroker79;359509 said:


> Well I finally got some pictures of where I mounted my switches!


Where di you get those switches? I have been looking for switches that lit with the running lights and still indicated that they were on, brighter with these you have pictured. There is nothing worse than searching for switches in the dark. I like being able to tell which are on as well. Chris


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

stroker79;359509 said:


> Well I finally got some pictures of where I mounted my switches!
> 
> Here they are with the parking/headlights lights off
> 
> ...


Very nice, but what do these switches do, control the headlights/parking lights for the plow?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

UpstateDzlGuy;359710 said:


> Where di you get those switches? I have been looking for switches that lit with the running lights and still indicated that they were on, brighter with these you have pictured. There is nothing worse than searching for switches in the dark. I like being able to tell which are on as well. Chris


I got them from oznium.com. They were pretty expensive but its what I wanted so I got them. As for the lights on the switches, I had to wire them that way. I have 470 ohm resistor on the output of the switch to the led on switch and a 1.5k ohm resistor also hooked up to the LED input that the parking lights are connectd too. If you want, I can wire up the resistors onto the switches and then send tham back to you.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Antnee77;359825 said:


> Very nice, but what do these switches do, control the headlights/parking lights for the plow?


The first one is for my rear facing slimlighter ultra. I am still waiting on my other lighting to come in so the other switches are hooked up to nothing right now. But eventually one will be hooked to my front LED warning lights and another for the side warning lights. I will still have one open for use later on. Possibly a rear facing light so its easier to see when backing up at night.


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy (Dec 22, 2003)

stroker79;359996 said:


> I got them from oznium.com. They were pretty expensive but its what I wanted so I got them. As for the lights on the switches, I had to wire them that way. I have 470 ohm resistor on the output of the switch to the led on switch and a 1.5k ohm resistor also hooked up to the LED input that the parking lights are connectd too. If you want, I can wire up the resistors onto the switches and then send tham back to you.


Thank you. I will check that site out. With the Running Lights Positive Feed hooked to the LED as well as the 12 Volt Output do you have any power back feeding in to the Running Lights from the switch? In other words, with the truck lights off and the switch on, does the power energizing the LED back feed to the Running Lights as they have a common contact at the LED Positive? Did you have to use anything to prevent the back feed of power? Chris


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I do not have any backfeeding at all. I suppose a simple diode in line on the parking light wire would not hurt though.


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

sorry .............


----------



## UpstateDzlGuy (Dec 22, 2003)

Sounds Good. Thanks again for the lead on the switch. Chris


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Grassbusters;360110 said:


> sorry .............


Um ok? wrong thread?? lol

What did i miss?


----------



## spittincobra01 (Nov 14, 2005)

Stroker79,

nice job! I like the look, and I also like the way you used led toggle switches. I bet you can see them in your peripheral vision too, which works as a reminder that they're on. again, nice job


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

spittincobra01;360613 said:


> Stroker79,
> 
> nice job! I like the look, and I also like the way you used led toggle switches. I bet you can see them in your peripheral vision too, which works as a reminder that they're on. again, nice job


Thanks,

Yeah I can see them in my peripheral vision. Sometimes i forget but normally within a mile down the road i see it.


----------



## NorthernILPlwr (Oct 20, 2006)

stroker....

Hey do you have some time to meet up this week? Id like to see that switch panel and talk to you about wiring up a circuit board with switches for me. Let me know if you are available at all.

BTW im at Roselle and Weathersfield. 

Thanks man!


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Heres the pics of the 2000 F250. Its my own truck and i love it.


----------



## R&R Yard Design (Dec 6, 2004)

Here is the dimond plate switch box that i did about 3 years ago, if any one wants any help with getting one made or the sizes let me know. Sorry i have not polished it since the fall. so when i shine it i will post new pics


----------



## NorthernILPlwr (Oct 20, 2006)

holy *bling* *bling* batman!!!


----------



## DeereFarmer (Dec 12, 2005)

Holy crap that is nice.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

ford has them cool uplifter switches i like the diamond plate switches


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

here is mine very basic, i dont need much to plow with.


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;368563 said:


> here is mine very basic, i dont need much to plow with.


Can you map out your entire plowing route with that GPS beforehand? I never thought I'd need a GPS because I live in such a small state, but I begun to realize how useful they actually are.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

Antnee77;368713 said:


> Can you map out your entire plowing route with that GPS beforehand? I never thought I'd need a GPS because I live in such a small state, but I begun to realize how useful they actually are.


well you cant like enter a route per say, but you can enter all the address with names of the places you do, then when your done with one place you just pick the next name on the list, and so on, also when all of your places are entered you can zoom ou ta bit and it will show where they all are on the map so you know who your next to.

most of the places i plow i dont do the summer time landscaping for, so i forget where they are, and how to get there sometimes, so the gps is worth its weight in gold.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*nice setup*

nice setup.... just be careful with that joy stick up against the window like that, a buddy of mine had it like that in his truck and ended up scratching the hell out of the window

looks good though


----------



## Antnee77 (Oct 25, 2005)

THEGOLDPRO;368717 said:


> well you cant like enter a route per say, but you can enter all the address with names of the places you do, then when your done with one place you just pick the next name on the list, and so on, also when all of your places are entered you can zoom ou ta bit and it will show where they all are on the map so you know who your next to.
> 
> most of the places i plow i dont do the summer time landscaping for, so i forget where they are, and how to get there sometimes, so the gps is worth its weight in gold.


Cool. My buddy has one and was showing me how he saves all his contacts on it with their address and it comes in very handy if you own a business. Might have to pick one up.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

mike33087;368978 said:


> nice setup.... just be careful with that joy stick up against the window like that, a buddy of mine had it like that in his truck and ended up scratching the hell out of the window
> 
> looks good though


thanks man the joystick is real handy there because i have a 5-speed, so its perfect, as for the glass, knock on wood havent had any isses yet, lol been a few seasons.

and antnee it does come in very handy, i have a landscaping businees as well, and i use it alot for that, mostly on quotes an the such, its easy to find people homes. its def worth the money.


----------



## dlnimsy (Dec 28, 2006)

*Inside my 95 GMC*

Got a few levers inside my ride.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*dlnimsy*
dude i see your wife's truck everywhere in town.....

damn them there some levers lol


----------



## dlnimsy (Dec 28, 2006)

Mostly at the mall i bet !


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Mines not as pretty, but when I turn my truck in this fall I won't have holes all over it. I just put the salter controller and my 3 switches ( Roof Mount Federal Signal dual halo rotators, 2 35 watt halogen tractor lights on the plow, and 3 35 watt halogen tractor lights at the rear of the truck) in the un-used din pocket in the the dashboard.


----------



## dRam2500CT (Feb 15, 2006)

Grn Mtn what are you using to hold the plow handheld controller on? Is that a factory part, or you made it, or what?

Right now I just keep my controller in the slot where you have your light switches and spreader controls, but I'd like to clip it on somewhere.


----------



## Bruce'sEx (Sep 16, 2006)

Thats a factory mounting clip. generally comes with the controler


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Bruce'sEx;380381 said:


> Thats a factory mounting clip. generally comes with the controler


Dito.... it came in the box.


----------



## mike33087 (Feb 9, 2005)

*lol*



dlnimsy;380328 said:


> Mostly at the mall i bet !


lol usually downtown.....near like Jimmy's and the fire house


----------



## dRam2500CT (Feb 15, 2006)

Grn Mtn;380383 said:


> Dito.... it came in the box.


Ah, alright, I bought the truck/plow used and the guy didn't give me that part.


----------



## Ocean Side (Feb 26, 2006)

*Never Leave Home Without Plow Site!*

I thought that I would jump in as well....
Here you go! Let me know what you think!





































​


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

Sweet set up bwade. The dogs look like they just got in from a long day of plowing  Or are they the sidewalk crew?


----------



## Ocean Side (Feb 26, 2006)

lodogg89;348805 said:


> MCW, shop around, i think i got mine for around 500.00 or so plus 100.00 mail in rebate. Also here is a shot of my spreader controller. Im working on custom fitting it into the dash.


Can we see some installed pics? it looks great!


----------



## dlnimsy (Dec 28, 2006)

Can you tell me where you got the computer stand and how much? thanx. Oh... very nice setup ya got there..


----------



## Ocean Side (Feb 26, 2006)

dlnimsy;380918 said:


> Can you tell me where you got the computer stand and how much? thanx. Oh... very nice setup ya got there..


I sent you a PM !


----------



## spittincobra01 (Nov 14, 2005)

bwade

nice set up!


----------



## onemancrew (Feb 28, 2007)

that's a very nice satup


----------



## MarksLand (Oct 18, 2006)

bwade - very nice set up!!

I have been looking for a laptop setup like that. Can you tell me where I can get it (the holder and stand) and how much it costs?? Thanks!!


----------



## LFUCG_fleet (Mar 13, 2007)

This is a 2006 F-350 we upfitted in our shop. Can you see the controls? We hope not! The pendant control for the Meyer plow can be seen laying in the seat and there are complete controls for a Henderson spreader integrated into the dash. We try to integrate all the controls into the cab environment as completely as possible so that everything looks like it came with the chassis.


----------



## LFUCG_fleet (Mar 13, 2007)

This is a close-up of the connection for the Meyer control. It uses a DIN connector mounted in the dash so you can disconnect the control and put it away during the summer. The upfitter switches from Ford can be seen in this shot. We use them for strobe lights, power to the plow control and the spreader light.


----------



## LFUCG_fleet (Mar 13, 2007)

This is a shot of our spreader controls mounted in the dash. Obviously we had this plate custom made but we think it was worth the effort to keep the installation looking clean and professional. The upfitter switches can be seen again in this shot as well as the OEM electric trailer brake controller.


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Oceanside, that first laptop plowsite truck picture looked like BWade's rig. What do you find most useful about having the laptop in the truck? I haven't been sure that a puter or PDA would be as helpful during snow, but maybe for landscaping when I'm not as much under the gun to get from here to there. Nice setup, BTW!

~Kevin


----------

